# استفسار عن كتاب كورس بريمافيرا 106



## م. زيد (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
سبق وأن نشرت الأخت أم نورا كورسي بريمافيرا 102، و106، كما وقام أستاذنا محمود بتعليمنا طريقة لكسر انتهاء صلاحية تدريب الدورتين. وأتحفنا أحد الزملاء بكتاب الكورس 102، والسؤال الآن...

هل يمكن أن يكمل أحد الزملاء الفضل فيوفر لنا كتاب الكورس 106، وله الأجر والثواب المضاعف إن شاء الله؟


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 مارس 2008)

جارى العمل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (15 مارس 2008)

أخى العزيز م 0 زيد أرجو وضع رابط كورس 102 الموجود على الملتقى ليتم وضعة فى المكتبة وكذلك نحن فى أنتظار مساهمة عزيزى وأبنى الزعيم فى طرح كورس 106 ليوضع فى المكتبة وبذلك يكتمل الكورس سواء البرامج أو شرح البرامج 102 و 106


----------



## م. زيد (15 مارس 2008)

الأستاذ الكبير والعم العزيز محمود، 
حقيقة أنا لا أذكر


----------



## م. زيد (15 مارس 2008)

العفو على هذا التقطع، أعاني من مشكلة في التعامل مع لوحة مفاتيح اللاب توب.
أواصل كلامي...
عزيزي الأستاذ الكبير محمود،
لا أذكر من أي الروابط حملت الكتاب، ولكن إن كنت تريد فأنا مستعد لأن أعيد رفعه، وأنا الممنون، فأنت ضربت لنا مثلاً في المبادرة في الخير وإفادة الآخرين.
سأبدأ إن شاء الله التحميل، والكورس حجمه 29 ميجا بايت فلعلي لا أكمله الليلة.
تحياتي واحترامي.


----------



## م. زيد (16 مارس 2008)

*رابط كتاب الكورس 102*

أخواني الرابط هو...




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/99857093/Training_Couse__102.pdf
```


طبعاً الفضل لمن رفعه ابتداءً، والذي للأسف لا أذكر من هو، وأنا مجرد أعدت رفعه.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 مارس 2008)

انا شاكر لك جدا" والذى رفعة لأول مرة هو المهندس / حسام سعيد أن لم تخنى الذاكرة


----------



## ramadan ali (16 مارس 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم*

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها فى ميزان حساناتكم
رمضان


----------



## يقيني بالله (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم 
مشكوريين جداً


----------



## esas (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم يا جماعة يعني ايه كورس 102 و106 وفائدتهم ايه


----------



## foratfaris (31 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اضم صوتي لصوت الاخ م. زيد وارجو من الاخ الزعيم المساعدة في ذلك 
ام عن سؤال الاخ رمضان :
فالكورسين عبارة عن دورتين تدريبيتين تابعة لشركة بريمافيرا عن الريمافيرا 5 (والان 6 )
102 مستوى اول (مبتدء) تتطرق للاساسيات 
106 (مستوى ثاني (متقدم ) تتطرق للاموروالاوامر المتقدمة 
شكرا لكم ولا تنسونا بدعائكم وعلى الله فليتوكل المتوكلون
ابو ادهم


----------



## foratfaris (2 يونيو 2008)

*for u*

احب اهدي الاخوة الاعزاء هذا الكتاب
total cost framework
Total Cost Management Framework
A Process for Applying the
Skills and Knowledge of Cost Engineering


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم مشكوريين جداً


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (3 يونيو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
انا العضو الجديد احمد الصيداوي مهندس مدني من العراق. ان منداكم الرائع هوه مثال حسن للتعاون وتبادل المعلومات ولكن المنتدى يحتاج الى ترتيب واعادة تنظيم بين فترة واخرى حيث من الافضل ان توضع جميع المواضيع المتشابهه وتحديثاتها من نقاشات ومساعدات واضافات في مكان واحد للافاده وعدم تبعثر المعلومات.

ارجوا ان تقبلوا مني النصيحه وهيه لافادة الجميع

وفقكم الله لما هوه خير ورشاد


----------



## sslootah (6 يونيو 2008)

i couldnt find 106 coure 
please help me to get it 
thanks for all


----------



## الكراديسى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

link is not working please help me in obtain this course


----------



## أيمن عليش (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس زيد ,هذا الرابط لا يعمل أو لا يعمل بالمجاني


----------



## الأستاذ (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Arch_M (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم وفي انتظار رابط الكتاب برايمفيرا 106


----------



## alaa.m (15 أغسطس 2009)

thank alot.....................


----------



## the poor to god (15 أغسطس 2009)

اخوانى هذان الكتابان هم مرتبطين بدورات تدريبة خاصة بتوكيل بروماستار ولن يكونوا فيهم الافادة الكاملة بدون البرامج اللى مشروح عليهم الكتاب وهذا الكلام انا مرريت بيه بعد ما صورت الكتابين وجدت الفائدة غير كاملة وحتى بعد ما سعيت وجيبت ملفات البريمفيرا اللى مشروح عليها بردك اضطريت احضر الدورة بالمعادى


----------



## حسام سعيد (15 أغسطس 2009)

*P102+p106p p106r*

الكتابين موجودين عندى على أحدث الإصدارات p6 بس حجمهم كبير حوالى 800 ميجا حد يقولى على طريقه سهلة وبأذن الله أرفعهم بأسرع ما يمكن (وكل عام وأنتم بخير)


----------



## Jamal (17 أغسطس 2009)

اذا تكرمتم يا اخوان برفع الكورسات على موقع 4shared


----------



## tucd2k42 (13 مايو 2010)

to: حسام سعيد
If file size is too huge, you can send the course (pdf or ppt file), may be no need video! you can upload on www.4shared.com easily! We are looking foward to you.


----------



## arch_mazen (13 مايو 2010)

حسام سعيد قال:


> الكتابين موجودين عندى على أحدث الإصدارات p6 بس حجمهم كبير حوالى 800 ميجا حد يقولى على طريقه سهلة وبأذن الله أرفعهم بأسرع ما يمكن (وكل عام وأنتم بخير)


 

يا ريت تكرمنا بهما يا مهندس حسام سعيد
وسنكون جميعاً لك من الشاكرين 

و لا أنسى هنا أن أتوجه بالشكر للمهندس أحمد الشافعي و المهندس هاشم حسن على دروس الفيديو للبريمافيرا 6 اللذين قاما بعملهما بمشقة سيؤجران عليها

شكراا للجميع هنا


----------



## Jamal (13 مايو 2010)

يا ريت رفع الكورسات اكرمكم الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 مايو 2010)

مشكورين جدا على الملف 
جارى التحميل ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_mazen (31 مايو 2010)

ما زلنا ننتظر


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور علي هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## ستارمطلك (2 يوليو 2010)

مششكككككووور


----------



## sultancali (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور و تقصر


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

فين روابط الكورس 106


----------



## gamil_13 (17 فبراير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## sh2awaa (19 فبراير 2011)

حسام سعيد قال:


> الكتابين موجودين عندى على أحدث الإصدارات p6 بس حجمهم كبير حوالى 800 ميجا حد يقولى على طريقه سهلة وبأذن الله أرفعهم بأسرع ما يمكن (وكل عام وأنتم بخير)



ممكن ترفهم على 4 share و تقسمهم الى اجزاء 
ياريت ياهندسه تحاول فيهم و جزيت خيرا


----------



## gamil_13 (19 فبراير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Eng/ S.M. Elmisry (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Eng/ S.M. Elmisry (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------

